# Isci?



## ♥Lisamarie♥ (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi Peter,

At last I have been excepted as a egg sharer and will be starting as soon as my next AF.
Yesterday I was so excited but after having a long think about it all ,I feel very worried.
I have had lots of test done in the past which have all come back normal except very mild endo and a heart shaped womb (sorry can not remember the proper name for it).
I had my scan yesterday and all is well and normal and the heart shape womb is not as bad as my gynea doctor reported.
DH had is sperm sample looked at again yesterday and his count has risen to 100 million and has good mobility and the anti bodies that are present are not at all as bad as previous tested.(dh gave up smoking a month ago and has been taking zinc daily)
Doctor said after ttc for 4 years that a pregnancy should of occured,he then said it was probally due to them not bonding and we therefore needed ICSI and at the same time they would see if IVF would work as well incase we needed this the second time.

I am a little confused with ICSI and IVF is one better than the other why would he try ICSI first and then IVF if the first failed.
He said percentage wise 50/50 is this good! at the time I thought it was but not knowing the percentage generally I am not so sure.
For a long time I was told it was the sperm antibodies that had prevented a pg but know what else could it be.

I have a had along look at my lifestyle today and there a few things that I thought may not of helped and one of these are;
1: Asthma I have had in the past, does taking inhalers and inhaled steriod and prednisolone affect fertility,
2ainkillers I take once a month for the endo pain I get I take co codramol and sometimes tramodol,will these effect it.
3:diets I constantly try to keep my weight down and tried lots of diets in the past even though I am not actually not overweight.(I was bullimic when I was a teenager period stoped for 3 years)
4:Smoking in the past I only gave up 2 years ago

sorry to go on Peter hopefully you can put my mind to rest. 
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments and sorry for the delay, I somehow missed your message



LISAMARIE said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> At last I have been excepted as a egg sharer and will be starting as soon as my next AF.
> Yesterday I was so excited but after having a long think about it all ,I feel very worried.
> ...


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Lisa,

Congratulations on being excepted as egg sharer.

After a failed IUI, We had IVF where they found that my DP sperm were not binding with egg which meant no fertilisation. He also had a good sperm count etc. One egg finally got fertilised but it was so late they didnt hold out much hope and it did fail.

We then had ICSI as this was the only way to overcome the problem. As Peter says IVF would be done first as this would see if the binding was the problem and if so then ICSI would be the right way to go. I dont know if you can suggest it but ask about doing half ICSI and half IVF. They wouldnt do it for me but I cannot see why not. Obviously the other reason for you is the amount of eggs. But it is worth a try.

When is AF due. Thinking of you lots.

Love
Gwyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Gwyn,

We are allowed to do half IVF half ICSI but we are not allowed to mix IVF and ICSI embryos at transfer. This is so that the ICSI cases can be followed up.

Regards,

Peter



Gwyn said:


> Dear Lisa,
> 
> Congratulations on being excepted as egg sharer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Thanks for reply re halp ivf/icsi.

On my first IVF I asked my clinic if they could do this for me but said no it was not done at all. I can see why they cannot transfer from each back but couldnt understand why they couldnt try this way for fertilisation purposes. 

As it so happened I needed ICSI anyway due to lack of binding and as it was private spent a lot of money for a negative result when I wanted ICSI in the first place. Due to other problems at clinic I am now changing.

Could Lisa ask her clinic for this and then choose either IVF or ICSI only embies to be transferred. Or are there any other reasons why they cannot try both or is it just like my clinic and didnt want to know.

Thanks
Gwyn


----------



## ♥Lisamarie♥ (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi GWYN and Peter

Thanks for info on binding I was not sure what was going on.
The Clinic did say they where going to try both IVF and Isci but I will be using the ICSi eggs for et ,they are going to see if they fertilise with IVF and use that method next time if needed 
It make sense know why they are doing ICSI first didnt quite unsderstand what was going on.
I wonder if it is possible to have a too high sperm count?

Peter, the clinic said I had 50 percent chance of ICSI working is this good what is the general percentages of ICSi generally.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Gwyn said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Thanks for reply re halp ivf/icsi.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



LISAMARIE said:


> Hi GWYN and Peter
> 
> Thanks for info on binding I was not sure what was going on.
> The Clinic did say they where going to try both IVF and Isci but I will be using the ICSi eggs for et ,they are going to see if they fertilise with IVF and use that method next time if needed
> ...


----------

